# Help with chevy cruze power seat



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok so here it goes I have a 2015 chevy cruze rs with power seats and my issues is that the other day I had forgotten I had a bottle of Pepsi on the floor on driver side.....long story short I forgot it was their I had to give some friends a ride so I adjusted my seat forward with the power button then the Pepsi bottle got wedged under neath the seat not sute exatcly where after wiggling and moving seat up i got it out but now only the left track is moving while I here a noise on my right track one closest to consol but is not moving any help would be greatly appreciated I'm thinking it's just something unplugged or slightly bent


----------



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

bump...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

blunt91 said:


> I'm thinking it's just something unplugged or slightly bent


I doubt if the two tracks have different motors. I'm thinking something bent or broken. Are you still under bumper to bumper?


----------



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Budd...yeh I think im still under warranty only has 34000klms...I tried today myself to fix it not much room around front foot area to get in and look under seat bit it is the right side track not moving I can hear the motor and some slipping or grinding noise...more or less slipping noise leaving me to believe it has to be something simple.....I will never leave any drinks on the floor again up front is it can get Wedged between floor and moving seat....I will try and post video shortly or pics


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

blunt91 said:


> I can hear the motor and some slipping or grinding noise...more or less slipping noise leaving me to believe it has to be something simple.


Simple, yes. Easy to fix, maybe not. I think there's a good chance the seat will have to be removed to get at the mechanism and then replace the broken part. Since the seat contains an airbag, I'd suggest disconnecting the battery before unplugging the seat.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

OK, if it's not just a matter of bending something back into place, the parts situation is not encouraging. Looks like you may have to spring for a whole cushion frame. The only parts broken down from that is the motors. 

But you can try your dealer to see if they can order the smaller parts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A 2015 Cruze with 34Km on the odometer is still covered by the Bumper to Bumper warranty. Pulling seats is a royal pain - take it in for a warranty repair. Just don't tell them you left something under the seat.


----------



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Awesome respones guys will take her in...this is the first issue so far on this car...hope they don't soak me


----------



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Here is a link to a YouTube video of wat I'm dealing with. https://youtu.be/riRk2sxcuWM


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> A 2015 Cruze with 34Km on the odometer is still covered by the Bumper to Bumper warranty. Pulling seats is a royal pain - take it in for a warranty repair. Just don't tell them you left something under the seat.


 Did you see the video? Its called a "Limited New Car Warranty" for a reason. Chevrolet will replace any part that is considered defective and not caused by the operator. Many Cars share this problem, my Hyundai had exposed air bag connectors which the dealer would not fix for free as it was customer caused. A bottle of water or small objects can bounce around under the seat hitting vital parts at 60 mph +. The CRUZE seems well designed under the seat for what its worth. By the way you should see the damage a coin can make on those tracks:2cents:


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Blunt91-

I'd try the warranty,, and see if they will do it. But removal of the seat isn't that hard. There are two bolts in the rear of the seat that are torx. 

Remove those and slide seat twards the back. The front rails are hooked into the floor boards. 

Many of the actuators under the seat that drive off the motor to adjust positions are plastic. One of those could be damaged. 

I watched your video, but I couldn't listen to the sound, since I don't have a headset with me.

The wire connector has a lock on it, that swings out of the way. Swing this open, remove the wire harness from the car, and the seat can be removed. 

I actually found it easier to slide the front seat back into the rear seat, and actually remove it out the drivers rear door. Seats go in a new car before the steering wheel, and that was giving me clearance issues. 

Maybe with some help you could get it out the drivers door, but the seat is a weird weight balance. See my links in the heated seats thread down in my signature for a link with pictures.


----------



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for the response carbon I called my dealership this morning and then taking it in this afternoon I'll keep you guys posted on what they find thanks again awesome forums


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

It could just be a cable got pulled off too. The motor has two cables that come off of it that control the gears for each track. It may be a simple as that.


----------



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well took it in today and they are ordering a motor for the one track 3 days so should be fixed Thursday jiss have to use it the way it is till then thank guys btw. This is the cruze I drive...cheers


----------

